# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  steroids for cyclists

## Lance

Hi, i am a road bike racer(endurance athlete), and i want to built a kilo of muscle in my legs. What do you suggest so i have no side effects to my endurance or energy levels? Thanx

----------


## kwakisaki

Eat,train,rest Eat Eat Eat

----------


## lpicken

> Eat,train,rest Eat Eat Eat


Mr. Armstrong I presume, err, Lance, logged on to a _steroid_ forum, to get information about _steroids_-not to hear what his high school coach had to tell him. Besides cyclists don't eat like bodybuilders. I too am a cyclist, but only a fairweather cyclist of sorts. I am however a huge cycling fan and follow it religiously. Now that spring time is upon us, I have been out for a few spins after a winter of bulking up on sustanon -250. I haven't yet to determine sust-250 effects on my cycling. I can tell that the cardio machines at my gym have wattage machines and I was capable of producing crazy wattages, like 650+, but not for very long. I can also tell you that with the sust comes added water weight which is not good for cyling. 

How serious are you into cycling? Did you follow lasts years tour? If so, then you know who Dr. Fuentes is. If the allegations are true, this doctor had his guys on everything: test, epo, insulin , hgh, etc. I can also tell you that testosterone is a very powerful recovery agent. Thus, after a long weekend of riding, with one dose of test you can be back grinding gears in no time flat. Therefore, for one fraction of split second I believe that Floyd could possibly be guilty. 

Anyways, to get the point you sound like you are new this game and from somewhere outside the US that uses the metric system. You really need to do your research and take into consideration your age and current level of conditioning. It will do you no good to take anabolics if you are not at a very high level of conditioning naturally. I have yet to gain any experience using these drugs but from my studies I have concluded that equipoise , deca -durabolin , anavar and winstrol should be very suitable for what you are looking to accomplish. No to forget there is always epo which speaks for itself. Another extremely powerful agent that will help you with your aerobic capacity is clenbuterol . I really hate to recommend clenbuterol because it is the devil, but when you are on it is as if you have an extra set of lungs and that could come in handy on race day. 

Once again do your homework and remember that once you join the darkside, there is no looking back. 

P.S. I would like to remain in contact as there are not many cyclists hanging around here. Stick around for a while and hit me up with a PM when you can.

----------


## anabolicshark

anavar ... mild (in a way) safe.. gets you stronger.. dont bulk you up in places where you really dont need... and no water ret.

----------

